# Relabeling in Philly?



## phillymatt (May 13, 2008)

anyone know any companies in Philly that do relabeling? I'm looking into TSC Apparel, but I like to support local businesses, so I was hoping to find someone in the Philly area.


----------



## phillymatt (May 13, 2008)

anyone...?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

phillymatt said:


> anyone...?


No need to "bump" the message  If someone knows, they will respond.

There aren't a lot of contacts to relabeling companies around. It doesn't seem like a service that is in *huge* demand.


----------

